# My 14 gallon Jungle



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice tank!


----------



## tinkerpuppet (Feb 13, 2010)

Very nice! I love how the plants pop. What all do you have in there? What lighting are you using?


----------



## AMKZ (Oct 15, 2012)

Iv got some crypts, jungle val, wisteria, anubia nana, and a few plants iv collected in the wild. For lights im running 2 26W cfls on a DIY fixture raised up about 3 in. from the surface.
Fauna are various wild caught shrimp, mollys, plattys, and swords, iv also got 2 elgea eaters and a rubber nose pleco


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Looking good, I'm a huge fan of Jungle Vals!!!! I love how tall they can get, if you never trim they'll just keep on growing lol.

Can you give us a breakdown of the setup, like what kind of substrate, lighting, etc....


----------



## AMKZ (Oct 15, 2012)

Gravel and sand capped with Eco-complete, Iv been running the hang off filter that the tank and with. Iv never tested the water but I run water changes 1 time a week about 25%. I'm dosing leaf zone from API and the API c02 booster. I'm running an 8 hour photo period. I made a DIY c02 today so we will see how that goes... I'd love to get some cherry shrimp but I don't know much about them


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I didn't even notice the rocks in there. I was to busy starring at the plants and fish.


----------



## AMKZ (Oct 15, 2012)

i got them at home depot for a dart frog set up i had years ago and i found them in the yard so i washed them and put them in. the shrimp enjoy the cover and they have been breeding in it


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

AMKZ said:


> i got them at home depot for a dart frog set up i had years ago and i found them in the yard so i washed them and put them in. the shrimp enjoy the cover and they have been breeding in it



That's good to hear.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

AMKZ said:


> i got them at home depot for a dart frog set up i had years ago and i found them in the yard so i washed them and put them in. the shrimp enjoy the cover and they have been breeding in it


That's good to hear.


----------



## AMKZ (Oct 15, 2012)

*14 Gallon update ( Pic Heavy)*

Fauna
3RCS 2CRS 2Amano shrimp 6 ghost shrimp
2 Dalmation Mollys
2 sun burst plattys
2 sword tails
2 german blue guppys
2 wild caught guppys
1 otto
1 SAE

Flora
Rotala Indica
Wisteria
DHG
Jungle Val
Dwarf Lilly 
Crypts
Horn wart

Lighting has stayed the same, and I added a DIY Co2. Im still having a little algae on the plants but i figured a little is inevitable. Water Temp is 72-74 Enjoy


----------



## jimmytruong87 (Oct 16, 2012)

you should be careful with DIY CO2, I will connect to 2nd bottle and fill water in there, because it will release toxic gas in 2 weeks


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Very nice setup.


----------



## AMKZ (Oct 15, 2012)

I clean/refill the c02 after 5 or 6 days always lol Im paranoid it will run out while im at work :/

Thank you


----------



## goodeye--sniper (Apr 2, 2012)

Awesome! I just wish the heater was hidden, otherwise it's great! I'm jealous.
Is this the 14g Aqueon tank? I really want to get that!


----------



## AMKZ (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you!
Yes lol its the kit, I swapped out the lights for cfls


----------



## karce87 (Dec 6, 2012)

Great looking tank!


----------



## CoffeeLove (Oct 31, 2012)

How big is your serpae tetra?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bbroush (Sep 13, 2012)

So you capped your sand with Eco complete? I was thinking of doing the same thing but I'm a rookie and I wasn't sure if that was a good idea to have sand under Eco complete.


----------



## oliver77 (Oct 22, 2012)

This is nice.
I envy your crypt.


----------



## AMKZ (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you oliver! it was my first plant lol its huge now but still hasnt split off.

And the tetra was tiny when i got it but its about a inch and a half now. cool little guy really, his personality adds to the community


----------



## plebe86 (Aug 25, 2012)

WOW those cript are really nice. i like the brown colors it has


----------

